# NetBeans startet mit Fehlermeldung



## Daggu (2. Aug 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag,

wenn ich NetBeans starte (Version 3.9 auf Windwows 7 Ultimate), dann erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Cannot locate java installation in specifed jdkhome: C:\Programm Files\Java\jdk1.6.0...

Do you want to try use default version?"

Was ist der Grund für diese Fehlermeldung? 
(NetBeans startet dann trotzdem und ich kann damit arbeiten.)

Danke!

Grüße,

Daggu


----------



## gman (2. Aug 2010)

Hi,

hast du dein JDK nach der Installation von Netbeans mal aktualisiert (und die alte Version gelöscht)?
Dann meckert Netbeans beim Starten und nimmt dann aber die aktuell installierte Version des JDKs.

BTW: Meintest du wirklich Netbeans 3.9????


----------



## Daggu (2. Aug 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Natürlich meine ich NetBeans 6.9, entschuldigung.

Das alte JDK habe ich gelöscht und das "Neue" ist nun drauf.
Das wirkliche Problem besteht inzwischen darin, das sich das die virtuelle JM nicht installieren lässt.
Java behauptet weiterhin, und das mit frechester Stirn (Scherz), das jx und das JRE schon installiert sind. Ich habe (vor der Neuinstall.) in die WIndwows - Registry geschaut, ob da eventuell noch  irgendwelche "Reste" zu finden sind. Alles sauber.

Wenn ich aber die Java Programme nicht installieren kann, so kann ich, zum Beispiel, weder Eclipse installieren (zickt starsinnig herum wegen der fehlenden Java Propgramme), noch kann ich Python oder PHP, unter NetBeans zum Beispiel, zum laufen bringen.

Merde, das alles, irgendwie.

Grüße,

Daggu


----------



## gman (2. Aug 2010)

Wie jetzt? 

Da du Netbeans starten kannst (anscheinend), bin ich davon ausgegangen das die neue Java-Installation
soweit in Ordnung ist. In Netbeans kann man JDKs unter "Tools -> Java Platforms -> Add Platform"
hinzufügen.


----------

